# World's Smallest Fuzz?



## keto (May 23, 2006)

I dunno but it must be in the ballpark  It works, and it sounds great. Diode is socketed, the LED goes in place, but really doesn't sound as good....brighter, looser. Circuit is Bazz Fuss, fairly well known. Haven't tried it with a bass yet, but intend to.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Inspired by the success above, I decided to see if I could eliminate all that extra peripheral real estate and come out working.

4X4, in theory doable:









v.2 built, beside v.1:









v.2 top:









v.2 bottom:









And it works!


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

I am getting worried about you Keto. <smiley icon>


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

The next time I'm in Edmonton I would like to buy you a beer.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

kat_ said:


> The next time I'm in Edmonton I would like to buy you a beer.


I'll be in Calgary overnight on Monday


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

you are becoming a wizz as macro miniaturization!

Sound samples of course are always welcome 

And >_> I think you can do it in 3X3! Share the holes for the connector wires


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

keeperofthegood said:


> Sound samples of course are always welcome  *Maybe on the weekend, I already have to do some for my Bosstone build*
> 
> And >_> I think you can do it in 3X3! Share the holes for the connector wires  *Sadly, I was thinking of exactly this just before I read your post! Probably have to go 4X3, but I haven't studied it that closely yet  *


I actually thought of doing a 4x3 and mounting it somehow on top of a pedal box, running the wires off the bottom so they aren't seen. Not really sure it's worth cutting a hole in a box, we'll see


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

keto said:


> I'll be in Calgary overnight on Monday


I work from 4 to 8 on Monday. I'm free before or after that.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

The smallest distortion is actually the "Black Ice" module ( http://www.stewmac.com/shop/Electronics,_pickups/Components:_Black_Ice_overdrive.html ). Minimal real estate because it goes in the guitar itself, and uses no power.

caveat emptor!! Since it provides no gain itself, the signal from the pickups MUST be hot to start with. This can usually be accomplished by most humbuckers, and will not likely be accomplished by things Danelectro lipstick pickups. Moreover, even with humbuckers, be aware that the signal will fall below the clipping threshold very quickly after initial note/pick attack. So, it "works", but is no miracle drug. The magic ingredient is Schottky diodes with a much lower forward voltage than even germanium diodes.


----------



## soldierscry (Jan 20, 2008)

mhammer said:


> The smallest distortion is actually the "Black Ice" module ( http://www.stewmac.com/shop/Electronics,_pickups/Components:_Black_Ice_overdrive.html ). Minimal real estate because it goes in the guitar itself, and uses no power.
> 
> caveat emptor!! Since it provides no gain itself, the signal from the pickups MUST be hot to start with. This can usually be accomplished by most humbuckers, and will not likely be accomplished by things Danelectro lipstick pickups. Moreover, even with humbuckers, be aware that the signal will fall below the clipping threshold very quickly after initial note/pick attack. So, it "works", but is no miracle drug. The magic ingredient is Schottky diodes with a much lower forward voltage than even germanium diodes.


 http://www.projectguitar.com/tut/blackice.htm


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Actually, now that I am home and can actually see the posted picture, I have to say that bazz fuss is no larger than a Black Ice module. So, a big tip of the hat!


----------

